# wekiva



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

rob and i on the wekiva river on saturday   in my new microskiff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FemfvZGRd4I


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is another.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPAwIYoGtCw&mode=related&search=

For all the tiller users out there and remember it doesn't porpoise when you have someone in the front ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6Wpe4CRUlM

But why stop at boats. (some girls too but unintentional)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnUjE28-BCo


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Have u been hitting any logs out there??? Lol. Don't flirting with my girls in wekiva river because they love me to give the girls a ride in my ghost bay gheenoe! Haha


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

kinda off topic but redfishing in a gheenoe:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNAq4dBt4to


----------



## mygheenoe1 (Dec 18, 2006)

a park named after tanner
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWfnY7Apkt8


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Was that the upper or lower Wekiva?lol Nice bulletproof skill. Bet it poles like a dream.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> kinda off topic but redfishing in a gheenoe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNAq4dBt4to


Very nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

I did not see the river or the boat!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

> kinda off topic but redfishing in a gheenoe:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNAq4dBt4to


what kind of jackplate is that?


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> what kind of jackplate is that?


Not 100% sure but I believe its an auxiliary outboard bracket. They are used on big boats or sailboats to mount a small outboard. You can get them at West Marine.

I would not recommend using one as a jack plate on a 15 - 25 hp motor but you may be able to get away with it on a 5 or 10 hp motor.

See this thread as as an example of what can go wrong.
http://www.microskiff.com/msforum/YaBB.pl?num=1173320945


* Offshore Auxiliary Outboard Brackets - 7.5-25hp*


----------

